# Smoked Tuna Dip



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Just got back from a trip with the neighbors and we are YFT happy! I smoked a whole loin staked today and I hope that it will keep longer than a couple weeks vacuum packed in the freezer. 

1 1/2 lb smoked tuna
8 oz cream cheese
1/2 yellow onion coarse grated or finely chopped.
2 tablespoons mayo
2 tablespoons fresh chopped parsley
1 tablespoon creamy horseradish
1 tablespoon hot sauce
1 teaspoon pepper
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
1 teaspoon lemon juice
* finely chopped jalapeno pepper to taste if desired 

Set cream cheese out to warm 

Mix all ingredients except cream cheese and tuna

Fold in cream cheese and mix well

Mix in flaked smoked tuna

Dust with paprika and put in refrigerator to chill

When chilled eat with favorite crackers chips scoops etc.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Dang!


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

drooling on desk


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

No need to freeze......just let us know when to come over!!!! LOL! Looks awesome.


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

I have dined at Boshamps in Destin 4 times in the last month and have come to really like their "dip". It varies on smokiness and the smokier is better. I think it's just smoked, flaked yellowfin...nothing else with pickled tomato, okra and beets on the side.
Aj's is traditional style like Kim's recipe...it's great too. I'm ready to make my own!!! Thanks for the recipe Kim!


----------



## 9/0 (Feb 16, 2014)

Think it would be just as good with Kings or Spanish.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't know, normally not a big eater of King or Spanish but I'll give it a try this season.


----------

